# Seinn shalm le grÃ s s a chridhe



## Kaalvenist (Jan 17, 2006)

For the very SCOTTISH Presbyterians out there:

www.highlandcathedral.org/index.php?section=gaelic&page=2

http://www.highlandcathedral.org/index.php?section=gaelic&page=10

http://www.gaelicpsalmsinging.com

The first site also has links for the Westminster Confession and Shorter Catechism in Gaelic.

[Edited on 1-17-2006 by Kaalvenist]


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 18, 2006)

Tapadh leat.


----------



## Kaalvenist (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Tapadh leat.


"˜S e ur beatha.


----------

